# SCD diet healed my fistulas and put my crohns in remission



## alex036

I wanted to write about my experiences with the SCD (specific carbohydrate diet) diet, and how it completely cured my rectal fistulas, and  put my crohn’s in complete remission .  I want other people who may be contemplating this diet to know that it really and truelly does work.  All you need to do is dedicate yourself to following it 100%, and you will see results.  You do not need to be a slave to drugs.  There is hope and you can take your life back from this dreaded curse called crohn's.  It is as simple as just changing your diet. I am living proof.   

I am a 35 year old female and all my  problems started back in April 2007 when , at age 32, I started having bouts of watery and explosive diarrhea, and when not diarrhea, I was having BMs with a lot of white mucus and blood in them.  At first I thought that may be I had picked up some parasites from traveling to South America, so I went and I had a number of different tests, but nothing was found.  I then thought that may be it was a food allergy, so I tried eliminating different foods like diary, gluten, etc, but that didn’t seem to help either.   No matter what I did, the diarrhea just continued to get worst, to the point where I was going to the bathroom 3 to 4 times a day.  I also was starting to get abdominal pains .  

Then in August of 2007, I started to develop two large and extremely painful external  abscesses (fistulas)  around the anus.  I was in so much pain from these abscesses (fistulas), that I went to the ER to find some help.  A colon-rectal surgeon took me into surgery  and lanced the abscesses (fistulas) so they would drain.  He also installed  ctons to keep them open.  While I was in surgery, he also did a colonoscopy to check to see what was causing the diarrhea.  The colonoscopy showed severe inflammation  in the first  8cm of the colon, and also in the small intestine where it meets the colon.  This was later finally diagnosed as cronh’s and i was recommended to a GI.  

Prior to going to the GI, I had done a lot of research on my own and I had found a lot of negative aspects and possible side affects to taking the drugs a GI will give you to control crohn's, drugs like pentasa and 6mp.  Therefore,  I was very hesitant about taking those drugs.   

Also during my research, I came across a book called “Breaking the Vicious Cycle”.  In this book, the author had put her daughter’s crohn’s in complete permanent remission simply by changing her diet to a low carb diet.  I also found a lot of other information about how other people also controlled their crohn’s and put it in remission by using this special low carb diet.  Being that I did not want to become a slave  to drugs the rest of my life,  I  told the GI that I would like to  pass on taking the 6mp and pentasa for now  because of the possible side effects, and  I would like to start on the SCD diet and give this a chance.  He told me that this diet is not a proven method to control crohns and he can not recommend it officially, but over the years he has seen other people try it and have good success, so he said give it a try and if it does not work for you, you can always fall back on the drugs.

About a week after my surgery in Sept 2007,  I totally committed myself to following the SCD diet to the absolute letter without any exceptions.  I read that for this diet to work, you have to follow it 100% without any exceptions.  If you only pick and choose parts of the diet to follow and you don’t commit to following it 100%,  then you are  just wasting your time, and the diet will not work for you.  Therefore,  I decided to make a complete life style change to see if this diet would really work for me and put my crohns in remission.  

First thing I did was to buy a yogurt maker and started making all my own yogurt. One of the main theories behind the SCD diet is that you are trying to starve out the bad bacteria and yeast that has built up in your intestines from years of eating foods high in sugars and carbs  by depriving them of the sugars they feed on.  You do this by eliminating the carbs and processed foods from your diet.  You also want to repopulate your gut with the good bacteria which you do by eating natural home made yogurt. 

In order to starve out the bad bacteria and yeast from my intestines, I eliminated all milk and diary products from my diet, as well as all pasta, bread, whole grains, rice,  potatoes, flour, sugar,  starch, and any foods that contained chemicals or sugar..  I also eliminated all processed foods  like sandwich meats, hotdogs, and all soda, etc.   I stopped going out to eat at fast food restaurants and also stopped eating pizza.   I  started baking all my own cakes, cookies, pizza and bread using  such ingredients as almond flour,  honey and farmer’s cheese.   When I did go to a restaurant, I made sure I went to a restaurant where I could get broiled fish.  I followed the diet in the book to absolute letter without exceptions.

Because I was having diarrhea,  I  immediately  started out on a special bland SCD diet that was in the book “Breaking the Vicious Cycle”.  This special diet is used to get the diarrhea  under control.  It took about 4 weeks on this bland diet, but eventually my BMs became more firmer,  and the abdominal pain stopped.

After my  diarrhea had completely stopped and my BMs were somewhat back to normal in both form and texture,  I started eating more solid foods that were allowed in the diet.   Even though my BMs were now somewhat normal in form, I was still having  a lot of white mucus and some blood in them, but nothing like before.  Thank god there was no more diarrhea.  

I continued following the SCD diet to the absolute letter without any cheating, and  after about 4 months on the diet, my  BMs were once again completely 100% back to normal.   The white mucus and the blood had completely disappeared.   The other thing that I was noticing was that my rectal fistulas were also starting to heal. The skin was  actually starting to close up around the ctons, and the draining had completely stopped.  

After 8 months on the diet, one of  my two rectal fistulas had healed up so much, that the surgeon decided to remove the cton because the cton was keeping the fistula from healing up completely.  The surgeon was so amazed at my  progress that he asked me what drugs I was taking, and when I said I was not taking any drugs and only following the SCD diet.   The surgeon said “ that is fantastic, and just keep doing what you are doing because it looks like it is working.”   

The surgeon then went on to say that over the years he has had  other patients that also healed their fistulas and put their crohns in  remission with this SCD diet .  He said that officially he can not recommend this diet  because the SCD diet is not recognized by the medical community, but off the books, he suggests it to his patients as an alternative they could try.  He said that one of the reasons the vast majority of people don’t have good success with the diet is because they just don’t have the will power or motivation to change thier bad eating habits and  to follow the diet without exception as my I had done..  He said that in his few patients that did have the motivation and determination to follow it a 100%, they also had had great success.     

After one year on the diet, the surgeon finally removed my last remaining cton so the last fistula could heal up and close.  He also did another colonoscopy on me and he found absolutely no inflammation where there had been a lot a year ago.  The only signs of crohns that he did see was a some scar tissue where the inflammation and fistulas had been, but other than that, the doc said I looked like a normal person without crohn’s.  

It has now been almost two years since my diagnosis, and I have not had one reoccurrence of the fistulas, and no more symptoms of crohns like diarrhea or abdominal pains.  I am still following the SCD diet but not quite as strict as before.  Now I will occasionally eat a dinner roll or some bread when we goes out to dinner, or sometimes I eat a sub at subway, but other than that, I still follow the diet to the letter. 

  After being on the diet for so long, I really don’t have any more desires for things like pasta, soda, potatoes, pizza, fast foods, etc.   My husband doesn’t have crohns, but he also greatly benefited from this diet too because his overall cholesterol went from 220 to 160  and his triglycerides went from 320 to 70 from being on that diet with me. 

Everyday that goes by, I thank god for giving me the will power to start and stick with this SCD diet.  I also thank god that I am not  a slave to drugs.  I hope by reading about my s success with this diet, it will give others here some motivation to may be try it..  You have nothing to loose and all to gain.  If anything, just do some research on the internet about the SCD diet and become informed, it could change your life like it did for me.


----------



## D Bergy

Thank you for sharing your story.

I am glad you found a way to keep the Crohn's in remission.  Some others have also had good results following this diet.

It all comes down to keeping the bacteria that causes symptoms, to a minimum.  I have found that out through personal experimentation.


----------



## RichardO

Hi Alex,
Your posting is a blessing and I hope that readers take note.  Diet is CRITICAL to curing or controlling Crohns and other digestive ailments that are associated.  

What you noted is really the core of what is happening to most people on this site.  Most are in denial and do not have the willpower to address long standing eating patterns which are actually punishing them and instead turn to "pills' to make everything right. 

I hope that all who read your story have the fortitude, discipline, and resolve to do what you did on your SCD diet.    It is really a HUGE part of people getting over this disease.   Our bodies break down and then fungus, yeast, and other pathogens invade our digestive systems like rot infested sludge in a sewer pipe.  Carbohydrates feed the sludge.  Sugar feeds the sludge.  Our bodies continue to breakdown and accelerated headaches, body aches, skin eruptions, fatigue, hair loss. and many, many other side effects occur.  Candida overgrowth.  It's all related.   Coffee makes it worse.  

Many people are cynical.  They are not willing to do their homework and make diet related advances and changes in their lifestyles which will not contradict their medications yet help themselves immensely.


----------



## RichardO

Hi Alex,

I re read your posting and can only think that people on this site are not ready to hear your message which is very largely important for their conditions of IBS and Crohns.  Most of the people on this site are in denial and do not have the willpower to do what you did and get the results that you did.  It is to their detriment because you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## forum contributor

Richard, it's not that we're in denial. Some may not believe in that, and for others, it may not work for them. 

Don't be so critical yourself.


----------



## forum contributor

Thank you for that post, Shantel. Very well-put


----------



## farm

I just like to know exactly what I'm in denial about?  Is it my disease, my diet, eating habbits, or what?
As stated so well above, this is a support forum, not a judgment forum.


----------



## JillianB82

Alex, 

I see that you are no longer registered on this site, but, just in case you do return, I just wanted to say that I am that you found something that worked for you.  I hope you're doing well!!!

Richard,

As the members above have stated, this is a forum for "support," not a place to pass judgement on what one chooses to eat, or not to eat. CD is different for everyone who has it! That being said, the diet that Alex commited herself to, may not work for someone like me. If it works for you as well, all the best to you!!!

Since being diagnosed with CD, I have made great changes in the things that I eat! I also choose to sometimes splurge on the things that I know are not good for my digestive system, but that is my choice. Also, I am currently not on ANY medications. I am trying to control my CD through diet & exercise. Some days I feel wonderful & other days, not so much, but I am dealing with it. So please do not come in here saying that we do not have the "will power" to change our lives, & that we have not done our "research," because again, you do not know any of on a personal level to know what things we have/have not tried.

Just my .02


----------



## kello82

richard-- 
just in case you were saying that in response to alex's account being deleted, please know that it was ACCIDENTAL. the moderators do NOT delete people because they are in 'denial', they do not even delete members in the first place unless they are severely offensive on numerous occasions.
please dont assume that just becuase his account is gone that it was the staff kicking him off for his opinion. there is a problem in the spam filter and real posters get deleted accidentally.
hopefully he will understand and come back and re-register, as we are 100% open to new ideas and experiences. thats the main reason why were here! to find out others' ways of dealing will the disease.

in addition, there are and have been MANY and i mean MANY people on this site who have done the SCD. myself included.  do you think its my fault or a question of willpower that i did not heal and get remission? i lost 35 pounds in the period of 2 months on the diet. i weighed 83 pounds. i am not exagerating when i say that i would have died if i hadnt stopped the diet. so, should i have just soldiered on?
feel free to give me your answer, i would like to hear what you think.

im sorry if this comes across strongly, but i feel very offended that you have questioned my (and the others') willpower and drive to heal.
please do not assume for 1 second that just becuase 1 certain diet didnt help, in my case couldve killed, me...that it means i am not on top of this disease. im fighting to live my life just as hard as alex up there, got it?

edit: i just realized that i assumed that Alex is a guy, but realized it could be a girl too, i didnt read thru all the way, so i apologize if i have incorecctely identified your gender lol!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

^^^ What kello82 said.

Lots of folks here with serious manifestations of the disease. Chugging Aloe juice and claiming you're cured is denial.


----------



## drew_wymore

Richard,
I ate organic whole foods and never had processed sugar or anything of the sort in the years proceeding myself becoming ill. So I'm not entirely sure my diet had anything to do with it. To claim that all members who are ill are such because they are in denial seems silly and to make a blanket claim that the collective lacks "will power" is absurd, I have seem some of the most courageous stories and situations overcome on here due to sheer will power, discipline and hard work.

There was another member about a year ago who was much like yourself, completely convinced he had found the "cure" and it amounted to battery acid. Now, at the time I was very ill and of course I was grasping at straws and figured, well he seems pretty confident so I might as well try it. I cracked open a battery and proceeded to drink the contents. It didn't taste very good but I figured well taste isn't everything. 

Needless to say I was pretty embarrassed when I had to call poison control.

While I am certain that the SCD is beneficial for some, claiming lack of will power and fear and denial as the reasons why a good portion of the membership continues to be unable to attain some form of relief just boggles my mind, that same type of logic would then dictate that a person who is hit by another car is at fault simply because they were driving.

I personally am on no pharmaceuticals what so ever for my illness at this point. I have been at times over the course of 3 years however I haven't been on anything for nearly a year. Despite all of my very hard work and attempts at using diet as a control method including only "eating" boost as my source of nutrition I am still ill. 

I think if the SCD, Aloe Vera (hey soft skin too! kill 2 bird with one stone) ... or any other method was truly the holy grail then all of us would be doing it. According to National Geographic, as a collective human race we are 99.9% identical, given that there is in the neighborhood of 7 billion people that .1% is a big deal, my point being that each of us regardless of common factors are different and what works for one does not mean it will work for all. 

I am certainly glad to hear though that this method has worked for you and several others here. 1 less person battling this horrible illness the better in my book.

One last bit. One could posit, based on your assertion that eating habits are the cause, while certain foods/chemicals or components used in the processing of our food supply could be a risk factor, to claim that it is the sole reason(s) seems illogical. Would not all the obese people in this country and world have Crohns? By your claim that would seem to be a logical conclusion.


----------



## kello82

something else here.....

Richard in looking through your post it seems that you are a believer in combining scd AND aloe vera?
aloe vera is on the ILLEGAL list for the SCD diet as it contains mucilaginous polysaccharides. it also increases the release of tumor necrosis factor which is associated with IBD inflammation and increased immune stimulation.
[taken from Elaine Gottscall's home site]

i remembered from my EXTENSIVE diet research that aloe vera was not allowed and decided to dig up the information.

see? we are not all 


			
				RichardO said:
			
		

> blindly listening to [our] physicians and trading pharmaceutical drugs and dosages and "waiting" for pain relief.





			
				RichardO said:
			
		

> This woman was PROACTIVE. SHE RESEARCHED.


clearly, we do that too.


----------



## D Bergy

From what I have gathered on the disease, the original cause is an improper functioning immune response to one or more species of bacterium in the intestinal tract.

Whether these bacteria are harmful to the general population is not known to me, it is also not the most important bit of information to us, because these bacteria are harmful to us because of the improper immune response.

By improper immune response, I lean toward the hypothesis that the immune system tries to rid us of the bacteria, but cannot do so, which results inflammation.  Inflammation is a normal immune response.  What is not normal is chronic inflammation.  This occurs because the job of killing the offending bacteria is never done.

This leaves three approaches to try correct the problem.

1) dampen the immune response to prevent the chronic inflammation.  This is the most common method using immune suppressants.  If the drug can dampen the response just the right amount, symptoms will lessen.  The two original problems are still present, and further bacterial invasion is now even more likely due to the suppressed immune system.  This is why many of us have multiple autoimmune type diseases, instead of just one.  They also can occur with no treatment, since our immune system is not functioning properly to begin with.

2) Boost the immune response.  This method pretty much only has one method and that is using Low Dose Naltrexone.  If LDN can boost the immune response just enough to rid the body of these bacterial offenders, then you will get as near to a normal persons physiology as possible.  It is certainly possible that some people will just boost their immune system enough to make the disease worse.  In another words, they still cannot kill the bacterial invaders, but now they also have a more vigorous immune response, which could mean more inflammation.

3)The third method is to rid the body of the offending bacteria using a method other than the bodies own immune system.

This is where the SCD diet can help.  There are many methods to do this.  Basically anything that will kill acidic bacteria will work.  I do not know 100% that these bacteria are acidic, but I am 90% sure that they are anaerobic, and most likely are acidic due to my own personal experimentation.  Most acidic bacteria, if not all, are not beneficial to humans.

Does Aleo Vera work?  I have never used it, but some have, and it does have antibacterial properties, so it is possible that it could work in spite of some properties that would indicate that it may increase inflammation.  Since the original inflammation problem is from bacteria, the possible increase in inflammation from the Aleo Vera may be slight in comparison to the bacterial induced inflammation. 

Antibiotics have also been used to treat Crohn's.  It has been noted that people being treated for H-Pylori infection that also have Crohn's have improved using antibiotics.  This also points directly at a bacterial element to Crohn's, since antibiotics have no other method of action other than killing bacteria.

This is likely the reason I improved so quickly using Miracle Mineral Supplement.  It is Chlorine Dioxide in its mixed form.  And the primary reason Chlorine Dioxide is used is to kill acidic bacteria in water treatemnt and many other applications.  Its properties make it one of the best killers of acidic bacteria available.  And unlike an antibiotic, it targets any and all acidic bacteria.

I did not have to know which specific bacteria was causing problems.  All I had to know is that it was acidic and anaerobic.

If you keep these three general methods of treatment and the cause of the disease in mind, you can come up with an effective treatment.  One may work better than the other for any particular individual, but we have what we need to improve if we take a logical approach to treatment.

Of course, non of these can undo damage already done by the disease, but we can prevent additional damage.

I use the last two methods, of boosting the immune response, and killing the bacteria using Chlorine Dioxide.  LDN helps me, but it is not working 100%.  So I use the second method at any sign of inflammation.  It has not failed me yet.

There are many way to "Skin a Cat".  You may have to try more than one way, to find what works best for you.

Dan


----------



## D Bergy

There are complicating factors with Crohn's, since many other autoimmune diseases, and other conditions can result from the same faulty immune response.

We also cannot completely correct the immune response, but we can address many of these factors individually and improve.

There is a fourth method treatment that I forgot to mention. Controlling inflammation. The way I addresed that early on was using anti-inflammaory supplements to control inflammation.  Turmeric and Ginger are a couple I use.  Not so much for inflammation anymore, but for other beneficial properties of these products.

There are several other supplements with similar properties, but Turmeric in particular is hard to beat in overall health benefits.

People may respond in different ways to some of these treatments, but one or more of them will work for most.  Chlorine Dioxide (MMS) is a simple chemical reaction.  If a person does not benefit from this, I would suspect a physical abnormality, such as a stricture.  It is a matter of applying the correct treatment to the correct problem.

Dan


----------



## drew_wymore

D Bergy said:
			
		

> There are complicating factors with Crohn's, since many other autoimmune diseases, and other conditions can result from the same faulty immune response.
> 
> We also cannot completely correct the immune response, but we can address many of these factors individually and improve.
> 
> There is a fourth method treatment that I forgot to mention. Controlling inflammation. The way I addresed that early on was using anti-inflammaory supplements to control inflammation.  Turmeric and Ginger are a couple I use.  Not so much for inflammation anymore, but for other beneficial properties of these products.
> 
> There are several other supplements with similar properties, but Turmeric in particular is hard to beat in overall health benefits.
> 
> People may respond in different ways to some of these treatments, but one or more of them will work for most.  Chlorine Dioxide (MMS) is a simple chemical reaction.  If a person does not benefit from this, I would suspect a physical abnormality, such as a stricture.  It is a matter of applying the correct treatment to the correct problem.
> 
> Dan


I'm certainly not opposed to any of these treatments and the beneficial effects of them either =) I'm glad you've brought some balance to the thread Dan. I just took real offense to the fact that Richard was calling us cowards and effectively dumb and attached to pharmies. I'd rather not take anything at all. Heck I hardly ever took ibuprofen before all this started for me.


----------



## D Bergy

I think it is easy to over simplify the disease.  For one thing, there could be multiple pathogens responsible for the symptoms.  Some people reacting more to one particular type than another.  I am fairly sure there are more than one pathogen contributing to symptoms.  Some are secondary infections.

The three biggest suspects in my opinion are Mycobacterium Avium subspecies Paratuberculosis,  H-Pylori and certain E-Coli strains.

If this is the case, then diet alone may not resolve symptoms.  You can only starve out certain bacteria with the SCD diet.  It may help you if you happen to reduce those bacteria it has an effect on.  

Some people are far more sensitive to a particular bacteria than others.  You are not likely to entirely eliminate any bacteria by any means.  I would compare this to Celiac Disease where the smallest amount of Gluton will cause extreme sickness.

So one person could get real good results simply by a reduction of a certain bacteria, while others may get only slight relief, or no relief at all if it is a different bacteria than one the diet affects.

When you think about it, the reason it is so hard to get consistent results treating this disease is probably because the cause is individual and complex.

That does not mean it is hopeless, but we have to quit thinking in general terms of treatment, and apply specific treatments, for specific cases.  It is not a one size fits all scenario.

I think one thing anyone can do, that will help the highest percentage on Crohn's patients in general, is to reduce acidic bacteria.  You can use any number of methods to do this, but the fastest is is to kill it directly.   Will this work for everyone?  I think it will help 80 to 90 percent of people.  Some people are misdiagnosed, and others have different autoimmune diseases that complicate treatment may not get as much benefit.

Just my opinion.  

Dan


----------



## RichardO

hello all,
Yes, I apologize for being too critical.  If I have nothing good to say then I should keep think my wretched thoughts to myself.  I see that unless someone posts SOMETHING on someone else's blog then the original goes off the page eventually and gets lost amongst hundreds of others. I saw this posting falling to the next page and felt that it was too important for sufferers not to see.   

When I first came on this site I read a lot of postings.  I definitely have my biases against traditional doctors and that is contrary to what many people believe in.  I've said my piece and had many people read my postings.

I wll bow out of this site.


----------



## katiesue1506

What if we mixed aloe juice, battery acid AND did the SCD ALL at the same time. I think it'd transform me into batman.


----------



## D Bergy

You are not alone in your distrust of the medical profession.  

You would be surprised at how many people treat themselves.  I am my wife's doctor, since she has undiagnosed Lyme disease.  The doctors let me down big time on that misdiagnoses.

She will likely suffer with it all of her life, thanks to incompetence.   It is nearly impossible to get rid of it, once it has established itself.  I have it under control, but no cure yet.

We really could use a few more skeptics here.  It is boring if no one disagrees with anyone.

Dan


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Don't forget Tibetan Gooseberry Juice! Now THAT was a classic!


----------



## D Bergy

The post was not well received, and  not too diplomatic, but there is some truth in it, as it concerns myself.  I could not stick to a 100% SCD diet.  I do attempt to eat a high protein low carb diet, but tonight we had a birthday party and guess who was into the ice cream and cake?

Not only cake, but potato chips and punch.  These are things I do not normally eat.  I do not even like cake that much.  I also smoke and drink way too much coffee.  I do not drink however.

So even though I agree, and am aware of the points behind Richard's assessment of what much of the the problem is, I still will do things counter productive to my health.  If I disagree with him at all, it is on minor points.  One being that I have done the research, but I have this propensity to find loop holes.  I can get by with cheating occasionally because I can control the bacteria through treatment.  If anyone can find a way of "eating his cake, and having it too" I can.  I do not like to compromise anything.  I will bend but I will not live like a monk either.

He could have put it in more user friendly manner, but for the most part, he was more or less correct as far as I myself is concerned.  Does it bother me that I might fall into that category?  I wish I was a little more disciplined, but I am what I am, and I am going to do the best I can, and that is all I can do.  I have not met the perfect human yet, and I do not come close.

It is his opinion, and he is entitled to it, whether I like it or not.  I would rather hear a hard truth, than a sugar coated lie.  I guess through the years I have developed a thick skin, but I still like to hear someone "tell it like they see it."  Right or Wrong, there is no wondering where he stands on the subject.

Besides, I like to debate, if I have someone to debate with, that does not take it personally.  I also appreciate that he has obviously done his homework.   

My philosophy is to stick with finding my own short comings and I will have no time to look for anyone else s.  I have plenty room for my own improvement.  And really, it is the only thing within my control anyway.

Dn


----------



## Naps22

RichardO said:
			
		

> hello all,
> Yes, I apologize for being too critical.  If I have nothing good to say then I should keep think my wretched thoughts to myself.  I see that unless someone posts SOMETHING on someone else's blog then the original goes off the page eventually and gets lost amongst hundreds of others. I saw this posting falling to the next page and felt that it was too important for sufferers not to see.
> 
> When I first came on this site I read a lot of postings.  I definitely have my biases against traditional doctors and that is contrary to what many people believe in.  I've said my piece and had many people read my postings.
> 
> I wll bow out of this site.


I'm with you man, I hate doctors too. They are influenced too easily by the pharmaceutical industries and are sadly conservative when it comes to approaching this disease from outside the box.


----------



## kenny

Naps22 said:
			
		

> I'm with you man, I hate doctors too. They are influenced too easily by the pharmaceutical industries and are sadly conservative when it comes to approaching this disease from outside the box.


I often feel it is a decision between the lesser of two evils. On one had you have guys who seem to treat only symptoms with surgery and drugs. And on the other you have Naturephiles who combine a whack on the head for faith with a more systemic approach to lifestyle changes. 

Somewhere in the middle the answer must lie :ybatty:


----------



## D Bergy

Everything involving medicine and health is suspect in my mind.  It is up to the individual to squeeze the truth out of the various claims, methods and protocols.

About the only Western type medical procedure I really have a lot of faith in is our surgical procedures.  When this type of treatment is needed, our medical community is second to none.  It can and does save lives every day.

My current list of suspect medicine is:  Vaccinations, especially Flu vaccinations from the mainstream medical side.  The treatment of Arthritis is far behind what is available in the alternative world in my opinion.

Muscle testing is suspect from the homeopathic side of it.

QCXI, EPFX, SCIO type energy medicine from the alternative side.  As a side note, Rife type and some DC type energy treatments are valid to a degree.

Any medical methodology that focuses on the quashing of symptoms from disease  exclusively, without addressing the source of the problem.  The method of treating symptoms is a useful one, but it is always more beneficial long term to get nearest to the source of the problem, if possible.

Any method of treatment that is both nearly impossible to quantify results, and has a very sketchy method of action.  

Any treatment or procedure that has several possible side effects of undesirable consequences should be looked at real close.   In another words, I will try most any treatment with little or no risk, since there is little to lose.  When the stakes get higher, I will investigate very closely before I jump in.

Just a peek into the my mountain of investigational subjects.


Dan


----------



## kenny

I might be very lucky in my experience or it might be more common, I don't know. But being in the Hospital under modern clinical medical treatment I was given access to not only a professional Nutritionist but a Social counselor as well. Each of these two approached my situation from a holistic approach. Not Holistic in organic potions but holistic in considering my Mind and Body during this health crisis. I have had days where I broke. Especially having to return to the hospital 4 days after my initial release. I felt like I lost something having to do that. Like I got beaten some how. GI specialists and surgeons do not treat that stuff well, but other people can and to a certain extent this forum does as well. 

Some times you guys scare me when I get to see how serious this illness can be. But every post I have read has something in it even it I think it's bunk or doesn't not apply to my situation. I  helps me get a bigger picture of what other people are dealing with and how they cope. So with respect to the initial post and some subsequent posts. I am coming to see it for how those individuals are coping with their own struggles.


----------



## penny3

*Flu Vaccine*



			
				D Bergy said:
			
		

> My current list of suspect medicine is:  Vaccinations, especially Flu vaccinations from the mainstream medical side.  The treatment of Arthritis is far behind what is available in the alternative world in my opinion.


So, this fall, what do you think about getting the flu vaccine (swine flu predicted and all)? Not a good idea? I had a small bowel resection 5 years ago because I was given antibiotics for a sinus infection and I was close to an obstruction. And then last year I got a sinus infection again and they gave me the same antibiotics for it (I was desperate, so I took it even though I suspected it might be bad for my belly...and I've been dealing with the repercussions of it for the past year) So I'm very wary of medicines and I'm curious about what other people think about the flu vaccine/whether or not to get it.


----------



## D Bergy

I will not get any Flu vaccine because I cannot find any credible scientific evidence that it has anything but a small chance of working.  There is virtually no evidence that it works in children or senior citizens.  

The Swine flu is has not been any worse than any other Flu so far, and I am not too concerned about it.  Viruses do mutate on way or another and no one knows what this one will do in advance.

Until I can find a scientific reason for getting one, I will not.  I am always happy to change my position, but I need a credible reason to do so.  Being in fashion is not a reason to me.

There are very real, documented side effects and likely long term effects that are not even known about from vaccinations.  Real  possible side effects coupled with sketchy evidence of effectiveness are not a go in my book.

I have at least two other methods of dealing with viral infections that are alternative in nature, but I have used them many times and they work well enough.  They are much safer in my assessment.

It is up to the individual to make the vaccination decision.  Regardless of what the government is telling us.

Dan


----------



## Mazen

I too will not take any vaccination. My Crohn's first appeared after getting multiple vaccinations; i also flared from another vaccination. So I don't trust vaccinations.....


----------



## LuisG

I have had an anal fistula for 6 years. I came across your post and began doing the SCD diet with some modifications. My fistula is no longer bothering me. It may even be cured!  I believe that all of this is thanks be to God and thanks to the intercession of Mary, Mother of God, St. Anthony, St. Joseph, and St. Charles. Blessed be God for all that is good.


----------

